# Edge orientation question from a beginner.



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm trying to learn how to cube bld. I get all of the steps apart from to edge orientation part. What I am confused about is if they are oriented or not. No matter how hard I try to understand I just CAN'T get it. Can someone please show me a guide or a link to a guide or tell me what to do. PS: I just watched Thrawst's video.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## mrbiggs (Jun 7, 2008)

If the piece has one of the same colors (or one of the opposite colors) as an adjacent piece, then it's easy. If the same colors are next to each other, it's oriented correctly, otherwise, it's not.

If the piece doesn't have the same color, it depends on your orientation method. Whether or not a piece is oriented depends on the moves you're restricting the cube to. 

I personally learned from Macky's guide:

http://cubefreak.net/blindfoldcubing_guide.html

It took some time and it was a little confusing at first, but when you come right down to it there are only a couple rules to remember. It gets much easier with practice.

(Of course, now I've switched to Old Pochmann and I'm learning M2, so I don't have to worry about orientation anymore. )


----------



## Inusagi (Jun 7, 2008)

There are two ways to orient the edges on:
1. Top and bottom colour can not be on the front and back face
2 Front and back clolour can not be on the top and bottom face.

1. Top and bottom colours can't be on the right and left face
2. Right and Left colour can't be on top and bottom face

The first method is the one thwarst is using.
The second method is faster.... and you can read about it in macky's site


----------



## genwin (Jun 7, 2008)

maybe an example scramble?? then we (i mean a beginner like me) can identify the edges that needs to be oriented.. the answer can be a spolier and the edges represented as its two colors (wr wb) etc.. i am also a bit "confused" about EO... thanks..


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 7, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> No matter how hard I try to understand I just CAN'T get it.


That's, like, the silliest line. It's not true, and if it were, we can't help you.



mrbiggs said:


> I personally learned from Macky's guide:
> http://cubefreak.net/blindfoldcubing_guide.html


Same.



genwin said:


> maybe an example scramble?? then we (i mean a beginner like me) can identify the edges that needs to be oriented.. the answer can be a spolier and the edges represented as its two colors (wr wb) etc.. i am also a bit "confused" about EO... thanks..




http://cubefreak.net/blindfoldcubing_guide.html#EO is enough for learning (try the simple rules!).
http://cubefreak.net/blindfoldcubing_guide.html#example has examples.

By the way, after my first successful solve, I did EO incorrectly for about 3 months, and didn't get a single success. You can spend half an hour, grumble, and learn it.


----------

